# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  frogs and scentsy??

## feelinfroggytoo

I have 4 white's tree frogs and was gonna put a scentsy warmer in the same room they are in-does anyone have any info on whether this will be safe for them or not?  I know they absorb everything thru their skin and am trying to find an ingredient list for scentsy to see if they have any of the same chemicals as plug-ins. Any info will be greatly appreciated!  Thanks in advance!!

----------

